# [SOLVED] How to remove MAS_View software



## paulhurm (May 25, 2014)

I installed "MAS_View" software to evaluate it. It is software for logging a DMM.

I now want to remove it but it does not show up in Add/Remove. I can't find a web site for it so I don't know where I even got it in the first place. The "About" information doesn't help either, no web site or company name given that I can track down.

The "About" splash screen calls it "MAS-VIEW for Windows" at the top and "MAS_VIEW at the bottom so they weren't consistent on the name! It is marked as Version 1.1, copyright 2000.

Anyone have a thought on how to get rid of it from XP?

TIA!

Paul


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: How to remove MAS_View software*

Revo uninstaller the free version usually does ok Download Revo Uninstaller Freeware - Free and Full Download - Uninstall software, remove programs, solve uninstall problems


----------



## paulhurm (May 25, 2014)

*Re: How to remove MAS_View software*

Well, unfortunately that does not work either.

Revo displays a list of programs but the MAS_View software is not included in its list just like it is not included in add/remove.

BUT - as I got to looking around a bit more I went into Program Files and looked at the MAS folder. The only EXE file there directly opens the program rather that an installer. I now suspect that this was one of those older programs that you unzipped, put in a folder and ran directly from the folder. I may (?) have manually added a shortcut to my Progrms Menu at some point rather than some installer doing it.

I will probably wait a day or so (in no hurry just cleaning up) to see if some other info is presented here, otherwise I may just delete the MAS folder and leave it at that.

Thanks for the suggestion!

Paul


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: How to remove MAS_View software*

Try hunter mode Revo Uninstaller Will Hunt Down Your Bloatware


----------



## paulhurm (May 25, 2014)

*Re: How to remove MAS_View software*

The hunter mode gave me a message "No Installation Package Found". 

This would seem to reinforce my thinking that it was one of the older "unzip and add the files to a folder" and run from there installations.

I am getting pretty comfortable with the idea of just deleting the menu shortcut and the folder and going from there.

I found nothing in the registry that would indicate that this program was even added there.

Thanks again for the help.

Paul


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: How to remove MAS_View software*

That is what I thought might be the case I would delete as you suggested.


----------



## paulhurm (May 25, 2014)

*Re: How to remove MAS_View software*

Thanks again for your thoughts.

For possible future reference, the "solution" is that I just manually deleted the folder as previously discussed.

Personally, I would mark this thread as now closed and solved!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: How to remove MAS_View software*

You can mark it solved using the thread tools near the top of the page


----------

